# 350EVO front upper Control arms......camber adjustment



## Dwnshift (Aug 6, 2003)

We have finally released out 350EVO front upper control arms for the 350Z and G35's. Designed, developed and tested through motorsports on the Schuitemaker Motorsports Grand Am Cup Nissan 350Z's.
(by the way watch SpeedChannel 6/27/04 at 2 pm for the Watkins glenn broadcast!)
Our arms give you quick and easy camber adjustment for the fortn our your 350Z or G35.
They retail for $849.95 and come with monoball inerts for the ultimate susension set up. 
www.350EVO.com

[email protected]


----------

